# Why our baby died.



## gal_sunshine_383 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have previously posted Hannah's birth story on this forum. For those of you that have not read it:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=663609

I had my 6 weeks appointment with the OB that delivered Hannah - who was born sleeping - April 17, 2007. I expected to get a bit of insight from her - on how Hannah died - but didn't expect her to confirm how she died.

Apparently I had *Intrahepatic Cholastasis of Pregnancy (ICP)* otherwise known as Obstetrical Cholastasis. This is a condition that is exclusive to pregnancy. Basically - your Estrogen levels affect your liver's ability to filter toxins from your body. The toxins or (Bile Acids) can then travel across the placenta and make the baby sick. Left untreated - ICP can cause stillbirth.

The symptoms of ICP are:
-*All over itching* (with no rash) - especially on the palms of your hands & soles of your feet.
-*Dark urine* (I had dark orange tea coloured urine.)
-*Pale Stools* (I did not have this.)
-*Nausea / stomach upset* (I had this the whole nine months.)
-*Extreme tiredness.* (I could barely keep my eyes open - especially in the last trimester.)
-*Upper right quadrant pain*. (I had this right near the top of my uterus.)
-*Less commonly - Depression, yellowing of skin.*

I had all of the symptoms except for the yellowing of skin. I reported ALL of these symptoms to my midwife & she "brushed them off" saying they were all a normal part of pregnancy! I guess the main indication of ICP is the constant itching (a text book symptom,) however I did not have the itching constantly - so she thought nothing of it!

This condition is - according to the OB - completely treatable!!! The would prescribe a medication to lower the bile acid levels, monitor me carefully with NST's & Liver function tests and induce by 38 weeks - at the latest!

So basically... if my midwife had sent me for a few tests - (and she should have,) based on my symptoms... Hannah could be here... with us - alive & healthy!!!!!

This information has been like a "double edged sword" for us! We are thankful that we know why she died - but
knowing that her death could have been prevented has added to our pain!

Please continue to keep our family in your thoughts & prayers... and please remember our little girl Hannah!


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

So sorry mama...thanks for sharing.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hannah. How awful to know that it could have been prevented.
I'm sorry that your midwife dropped the ball. I know you are going to have to process a lot of emotions now and in the future and I wish you much peace.


----------

